# problème de lecture de vidéos Quicktime sur internet



## megasonic (14 Août 2007)

Bonjours les Macs-fans, j'ai un petit problème de lecture de vidéos Quicktime sur internet notamment sur le site de l'INA (voir liens).
La barre de commande apparait au milieu de l'écran, je pense que c'est arrivé depuis la MaJ Quicktime 7.2 car tout fonctionnait avant.
En matos,  j'ai un mac G4 400 mhz avec 1 giga de ram, une carte Radéon 9200, 1 HD de 10 giga et un autre de 80 giga partitionné.
Je suis sur Mac OsX 10.4.10
D'avance,merci à tous.


http://www.ina.fr/archivespourtous/...ulltext&full=MC5&num_notice=1&total_notices=2


----------



## da capo (14 Août 2007)

Chez moi tout va bien.
As-tu d'autres probl&#232;mes de lecture de vid&#233;o en ligne ?

Quels sont les plug-ins vid&#233;o install&#233;s sur ta machine ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

voir les sujets sur les bizarreries QT ( flash ,  reglages QT , plug et/ou plist  vari&#233;es &#224; tester ou enlever  selon les cas)


----------



## megasonic (15 Août 2007)

Merci. Je suis allé voir les bizarreries QT mais je n'y ai rien trouvé.
Voilà les codecs :

a) dans Utilisateur ? bibliothèque  ?Quicktime
AC3MovieImport.component + AviImporter-r7 (ppc).component +Perian.component

b) dans Système ? Bibliothèque ? Quicktime
ApplePixletVideo.component
QuartzComposer..component
Quicktime3GP..component
QuicktimeComponents..component
QuicktimeFirewireDV..component
QuicktimeH264..component
QuicktimeIIDCDigitizer..component
QuicktimeImporters..component
QuicktimeMPEG..component
QuicktimeMPEG4..component
QuicktimeStreaming..component
QuicktimeUSBVDCDigitizer..component
QuicktimeVR..component

J'ai fait le tour?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2007)

1. T'as rien à foutre dans Système/Bibliothèque ou ne viens pas demander de l'aide ici (on n'est pas S.O.S kamikaze)  

2. Aucun problème pour voir cette vidéo en 10.4.10 et QT 7.2 et Safari mais je suis sur Intel...

3. Essayer sur une autre session

4. Essayer avec un autre navigateur (c'est lequel que t'utlises d'ailleurs ?)


----------



## megasonic (16 Août 2007)

Merci pour la réponse, Moonwalker,  excuse-moi d'être novice. Mais à la place de "foutre", tu aurais pu employer un mot plus poli. Et pourquoi "kamikaze"? 
Sinon, mon navigateur esr safari.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2007)

parce que toucher aux fichiers de la section OS c'est toucher au systeme

Et en ce cas on a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; savoir tr&#232;s exactement ce qu'on fait
 sinon  on peut  sentir le souffle du  " _kamikaze"_ ( kamikaze = vent divin)


----------



## megasonic (16 Août 2007)

Merci Pascalformac. Alors Kamikaze=vent divin. Es-tu un admirateur de Ghostdog?
Ne t'inquiète pas, j'ai le même système installé sur un autre  disque dur, un miroir qui m'aide quand je pinaille.
Sinon qqn pourrait-il m'aider? Est-ce du côté des plug-in internet que ça merdouille?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2007)

Le point 1 c'est ok (tu n'oublieras pas que ./Système est un endroit à haut risque) mais 3 et 4, tu as essayé ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2007)

megasonic a dit:


> Merci Pascalformac. Alors Kamikaze=vent divin. Es-tu un admirateur de Ghostdog?


Ghostdog est au Japon ce que Moulin Rouge ( de Luhman ou de Huston ) sont à Pâreee...


> Est-ce du côté des plug-in internet que ça merdouille?


c'est à toi de voir 
il y a des fils détaillants ca ( ca et divers plists)
ps 
il y a aussi de vieux fils sur le casse bonbon de l'INA


----------



## megasonic (16 Août 2007)

Point 3, qu'entends tu par session?
Point 4, ça fonctionnait avant la MaJ 7.2 avec Safari.
Des problème avec Ghostdog?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2007)

Une autre session, j'entends un autre compte utilisateur.

Si tu n'en as qu'un, tu en cr&#233;&#233;s un autre sans droits administrateurs (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me>Comptes) et tu essayes.

Si cela fonctionne sur ce compte, c'est que le probl&#232;me est localis&#233; sur le premier et donc que cela se passe quelque part dans ~/Biblioth&#232;que.

Dans le cas o&#249; le r&#233;sultat serait le m&#234;me sur les deux comptes avec Safari, il faudrait se tourner vers ./biblioth&#232;que ou le navigateur lui-m&#234;me.

Dans ton cas, je soup&#231;onne soit un mauvais r&#233;glage de Safari (javascript ??), soit un probl&#232;me avec les r&#233;glages QuickTimes de la session.

Pour moi cela fonctionne toujours sur le lien que tu as donn&#233;.

Essayer avec un autre navigateur (Firefox ou Camino) serait aussi riche d'enseignement.

P.S. : j'aime beaucoup le cin&#233;ma de Jim Jarmusch.


----------



## megasonic (17 Août 2007)

merci, j'ai essayé un autre compte mais rien n'y fait et je m'aperçoit que, sur le net, toutes les vidéos quicktime sont denenues illisibles. Il n'y a que la barre de commandes qui apparait par contre pas de problème sur youtube ou myspace. Mystery train ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2007)

Plus vraiment un mystery train pour beaucoup
Ca reste toujours une affaire de plug et de plist  ou de reglage flash- QT &#224; moduler
( voir les sujets dessus)


----------



## megasonic (18 Août 2007)

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien. Personne pour me dire quels plugs-in internet doivent être installés ou autre chose.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2007)

les plus courantes 
les autres
les autres


----------



## miaou (18 Août 2007)

d&#233;j&#224; dans tes codecs (biblio / QT ) je n'ai pas vu  " Flip4Mac "
commence par le t&#233;l&#233;chager  et donne nous des nouvelles 
http://www.flip4mac.com/download.htm
( il y a eu une mise &#224; jour il y a 2 jours ...c'&#233;tait dans les d&#233;p&#234;ches de MG )


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2007)

miaou a dit:


> déjà dans tes codecs (biblio / QT ) je n'ai pas vu  " Flip4Mac "
> commence par le téléchager  et donne nous des nouvelles
> http://www.flip4mac.com/download.htm
> ( il y a eu une mise à jour il y a 2 jours ...c'était dans les dépêches de MG )


Mise à jour bêta !!! Il vaut mieux le préciser.  

La version stable de Flip4Mac est la 2.1.2.72, la bêta la 2.1.3.3

J'utilise actuellement la 2.1.3 (bêta donc) sans problème particulier.


----------



## megasonic (18 Août 2007)

Vraiment désolé si je vous titille la fibre nerveuse. Ce n'est pas le but. Avant de poster sur ce forum, j'avais pourtant pas mal potassé, d'abord du côté du forum vidéo ( je ne pouvais plus lire les films .avi. Jai réglé ce problème (et aussi posté la "solution"). Je suis tétraplégique et écrire demande beaucoup d'effort. Excusez-moi. 
Sinon, pour vous donner d'autres indications :
a)  J'ai viré com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist
b)  Réglages MIME par défaut
c)  Flash Player Version : 9,0,47,0 est installé
d)  Flip4mac est installé mais j'ai vérifié les plugs-in. 
     Flip4mac wmv advanced.component
     Flip4mac wmv export.component
     Flip4mac wmv import.component
     les trois manquent.
e)  dans mon dossier bibliothèque--internet plug-in, je n'ai que :
     Unity Player.plugin

Ai-je répondu à toutes vos sollicitations?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2007)

Les plug-ins Flip4Mac que tu sites sont normalement dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/QuickTime

Voici l'ensemble de mes codecs pr&#233;sents dans ./Biblioth&#232;que, avec &#231;a tu lis tout ou presque dans QuickTime :
[ne pas se pr&#233;occuper des &#233;l&#233;ments en vert ; en rouge les &#233;l&#233;ments fournis d'origine avec QuickTime]

/Library/QuickTime/AC3MovieImport.component
/Library/QuickTime/AppleIntermediateCodec.component
/Library/QuickTime/DivX Decoder.component
/Library/QuickTime/Flip4Mac WMV Advanced.component
/Library/QuickTime/Flip4Mac WMV Export.component
/Library/QuickTime/DivX Encoder.component
/Library/QuickTime/Flip4Mac WMV Import.component
/Library/QuickTime/AviImporter-r7 (Intel).component
Library/QuickTime/mp4vDecoder.component
/Library/QuickTime/mp4vEncoder.component
/Library/QuickTime/Perian.component
/Library/QuickTime/Save as AVI.component
/Library/QuickTime/x264Codec.component
/Library/QuickTime/x264Encoder.component
/Library/QuickTime/XviD_Codec-r58 (Intel).component

Voici le contenu de mon dossier ./Biblioth&#232;que/Internet Plug-in, avec cela je peux lire dans mon navigateur les animation Flash, les fichiers PDF, DJVU, les film DivX, WMV, etc...
[en rouge les &#233;l&#233;ments fournis avec le syst&#232;me ou avec la mise &#224; jour de FlashPlayer

/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/AdobePDFViewer.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Disabled Plug-Ins
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Java Applet.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Java Applet Plugin Enabler
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/loading.vmo
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/npdivx.xpt
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/NPDjVu.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/npUpload.xpt
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/NPVirtools.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Quartz Composer.webplugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/nsI4xScriptablePluginVirtools.xpt
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/QuickTime Plugin.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin

Attention de ne pas confondre ./Biblioth&#232;que et ~/Biblioth&#232;que (celle de la session utilisateur)

Je n'ai pas de Unity Player plug-ins... c'est apport&#233; par quelle application ?


----------



## megasonic (19 Août 2007)

merci Moonwalker, rider of the storm, je vais voir tout ça! Cela va me prendre un peu de temps mais ça occupe quand on est handicappé et en plus on apprend.
Pour Unity Player plug-ins version 1.6.0, je n'ai pas d'information.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2007)

megasonic a dit:


> merci Moonwalker, rider of the storm, je vais voir tout ça! Cela va me prendre un peu de temps mais ça occupe quand on est handicappé et en plus on apprend.
> Pour Unity Player plug-ins version 1.6.0, je n'ai pas d'information.


Essaye sans ce plug-in, c'est peut-être lui qui perturbe la lecture des vidéos en n'étant pas adapté à QuickTime 7.2. (supposition)

Sinon, la méthode radicale :

Phase 1
./Bibliothèque/Receipts/Quicktime720.pkg => corbeille
./Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.QuickTime.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/QuickTime/Preferences/com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.quicktimeplayer.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/QuickTime Preferences => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Quicktime => corbeille

Phase 2
Ré-installer QuickTime 7.2

Bien sûr pour ces manoeuvres, il faut quitter toute application utilisant QuickTime.  

Je vais faire des recherches sur Unity Player...

C'moon


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2007)

Bon !

J'ai trouv&#233; Unity WebPlayer, t&#233;l&#233;-charg&#233; et essay&#233; => aucun probl&#232;me.

Toutefois, je suis sur Intel et non G4, cela fait peut-&#234;tre une diff&#233;rence...

Mais en parcourant le site de Unity j'ai remarqu&#233; que la version compatible &#224; partir de 10.4.9 est la 1.6.2 et que tu as la 1.6.0.  

Une piste se profilerait-elle ?


----------



## Ailée (19 Août 2007)

Salut, salut! Moi aussi j'ai un petit problème avec quicktime sur le net: il ne me lit pas tout. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quelles extentions télécharger (au passage; on est "obligé " de prendre quicktime pro?) pour qu'enfin je puisse mater n'importe quel type de vidéo sur le net (firefox)? De préférence gratis...  Merci pour vos conseils a venir....
Ailée


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

bienvenue All&#233;e
peux dire si tu as fait 
-toutes les bonnes installations et r&#233;glages ( QT flip4mac, flash eventuellement Perian selon l'OS )
puis
-les r&#233;glages et manips  de nettoyage si ca ne marche pas tel quel

edit
le vert est par tradition la couleur utilis&#233;e par les moderateurs du forum, vaut mieux en choisir une autre


----------



## megasonic (19 Août 2007)

merci pour la liste MoonWalker, ne comprends pas les signes ./ J'ai 2 dossiers :
1) Utilisateur-Bibliothèque-internet plug-in dans lequel je n'ai que Unity Player.plugin
2) Disque dur-bibliothèque-internet plug-in dans lequel j'ai la même liste ou presque
D'autre part, lorsque je rajoute des composants à Quicktime (utilisateur-bibliothèque-quicktime), genre Flip4Mac WMV Advanced.component ou DivX Decoder.component... les films .avi (mpeg ou divx) saccadent. Il faut que je trie. 
Encore merci et promis, si j'arrive à m'en dépatouiller, de donner des news.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2007)

Sorry pour le manque de sous-titres :rateau: 

*./Bibliothèque* c'est la bibliothèque à la racine c-à-d *Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque*

*~/Bibliothèque* c'est la bibliothèque du compte départ c-a-d *Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/tonnomabrégé/Bibliothèque
*
Les films saccadés, j'ai bien peur que ce soit à cause du processeur G4 qui devient un peu trop juste pour le travail demandé. J'ai déjà lu des cas similaires concernant DviX.

Pour le Unity Plugin, c'est bizarre que tu l'aies dans ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins car celui que j'ai installé tout à l'heure c'est posé dans ./Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins


----------



## megasonic (19 Août 2007)

Je commence à voir plus clair, j'ai installé l'autre version de Unity web Player et il s"'est collé dans le bon dossier. Il est sûr que mon vieux G4 a du mal à tourner, mais avec la configuration décrite plus tôt dans le post, tous les films passent bien sans saccades. Et puis, j'ai lu un tas de trucs avec des problèmes Quicktime où apparaissait un point d'interrogation. Moi, quand je suis sur le web, c'est la barre de controle qui se trouve en plein milieu de l'écran.
Je vais bosser et si il le faut, je désinstallerait Quicktime comme Moonwalker m'a indiqué.
Au passage, je ne connaissais pas le dossier Receipt et j'ai été surpris de voir tout ces nombreux .pkg qui pèsent 100 mo. Ne peut-on pas faire du ménage?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2007)

megasonic a dit:


> Au passage, je ne connaissais pas le dossier Receipt et j'ai &#233;t&#233; surpris de voir tout ces nombreux .pkg qui p&#232;sent 100 mo. Ne peut-on pas faire du m&#233;nage?



SURTOUT PAS !!!

Attention, ces pkg sont les accus&#233;s de r&#233;ception des installations, ils permettent la r&#233;paration des autorisations.

Si je t'ai indiqu&#233; de retirer QuickTime720.pkg c'est pour que le syst&#232;me installe Quicktime lorsque tu lanceras la proc&#233;dure. Sinon, il pense que c'est d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; et dans les faits n'installe rien.

Apr&#232;s l'installation, un nouveau QuickTime720.pkg est install&#233; dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts

Il faut faire extr&#234;mement attention avec les .pkg du dossier Receipts, certains sont install&#233;s lors de l'installation du Syst&#232;me et ne sont plus r&#233;cup&#233;rables sans tout r&#233;installer.

Exemple : il ne faut pas confondre iTunes.pkg et iTunesX.pkg. Le premier est celui fourni &#224; l'installation, le deuxi&#232;me la derni&#232;re version t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e.


Edit : Je viens de lire des vid&#233;os sur le site de la NHL (format wmv flip4mac) comme je le fais souvent. Pourtant cette fois j'ai constat&#233; un comportement anormal de la barre de lecture. J'ai retir&#233; le plug-in Unity Player et cela est redevenu comme avant. Je pense que c'est la bonne piste pour ton probl&#232;me.


----------



## Ailée (20 Août 2007)

En fait, j'y connais un peu rien alors je pense qu'on peut consid&#233;rer que c'est comme si mon ordi &#233;tait neuf et que je venais de le connecter (je n'ai pas fait de mise &#224; jour particuli&#232;res de Quicktime!) . Merci pour ton tuyeau sur la couleur verte.... j'adore le vert mais si c'est la couleur des mod&#233;rateurs... je m'incline!
J'ai un OS X tiger, donc....
Et puis j'ai une autre question, c'est quoi les types MIME et comment &#231;a se lit?
Merci pour tout!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2007)

Ailée a dit:


> Salut, salut! Moi aussi j'ai un petit problème avec quicktime sur le net: il ne me lit pas tout. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quelles extentions télécharger (au passage; on est "obligé " de prendre quicktime pro?) pour qu'enfin je puisse mater n'importe quel type de vidéo sur le net (firefox)? De préférence gratis...  Merci pour vos conseils a venir....
> Ailée



Pour internet :

Pour les vidéos Windows media (wmv) il faut installer Flip4Mac
Attention, cela ne permet pas de lire les wmv de type 10 et 11 et certaines vidéos ne seront jamais lisibles (en cause les DRM attachés à ces formats)

Pour lire les .dvix il faut installer DivX for Mac (le player est gratuit, le reste à l'essai)

Pour les flux de type Real Player, il faut installer RealPlayer pour Mac OS X.

Le FlashPlayer 9 est fourni avec le système (version 9.0.28) mais tu peux le mettre à jour en version 9.0.47.

Pour QuickTime :

Afin de pouvoir lire tout type de vidéo dans QuickTime, tu dois aussi installer des modules complémentaires.

Perian 1.0 lit quasiment tous les formats (et c'est gratuit)

Maintenant, pour enregistrer des vidéos vues sur internet et les exporter dans d'autres formats, il faut une clef QuickTime Pro. Ce n'est pas indispensable mais c'est le plus pratique et le mieux adapté au système. Je ne peux que t'encourager à faire cette acquisition sur le site d'Apple (29).



Ailée a dit:


> Et puis j'ai une autre question, c'est quoi les types MIME et comment ça se lit?
> Merci pour tout!


Mime = Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions
Bonne lecture. 

Pour plus d'informations, tu devrais consulter la partie de MacGeneration consacrée à la vidéo (c'est plein de spécialistes et de liens très utiles dans les sujets épinglés.


----------



## megasonic (21 Août 2007)

Pstt, c'est encore moi, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à trouver. Dans mon dossier Utilisateur-Bibliothèque-internet plug-ins, je n'ai rien hormi Unity Web player que j'ai enlevé. Est-ce normal?
Il manque aussi AppleIntermediateCodec.component dans le dossier ./bibliothèque-Quicktime (éléments fournis d'origine avec QuickTime]. J'aimerai bien  éviter une désinst/instaln de quicktime.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2007)

megasonic a dit:


> Pstt, c'est encore moi, je n'ai toujours pas r&#233;ussi &#224; trouver. Dans mon dossier Utilisateur-Biblioth&#232;que-internet plug-ins, je n'ai rien hormi Unity Web player que j'ai enlev&#233;. Est-ce normal?


Oui, ~/Biblioth&#232;que/QuickTime ne sert que pour les plug-ins que l'on ne veut pas voir utilis&#233;s sur les autres comptes.

Et sans cet unity web player, comment cela fonctionne-t'il ?
Comme je te le disais dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message, j'ai constat&#233; des dysfonctionnements apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; celui-ci.



megasonic a dit:


> Il manque aussi AppleIntermediateCodec.component dans le dossier ./biblioth&#232;que-Quicktime (&#233;l&#233;ments fournis d'origine avec QuickTime]. J'aimerai bien  &#233;viter une d&#233;sinst/instaln de quicktime.


Pour l'AppleIntermediateCodec.component, il est pr&#233;sent sur mon syst&#232;me mais pas sur le syst&#232;me que j'ai install&#233; sur un disque dur externe en Firewire. La diff&#233;rence entre les deux est que je n'ai pas install&#233; iLife 06 sur le disque externe. Cet AppleIntermediateCodec.component ne semble donc pas venir avec QuickTime, d'autant plus que j'ai lanc&#233; une r&#233;installation de celui-ci (toujours sur le disque externe) et que cela n'a rien donn&#233;.

Je ferais une recherche &#224; l'occasion dans les m&#233;andres des images disques.


----------



## megasonic (21 Août 2007)

Merci MoonWalker. Comment fais-tu pour être aussi pointu, c'est ton job l'informatique? Sinon, je vais Désinst/Réinst Quicktime après avoir repéré les codecs? ça m'apprendra et merci pour le tuyau.

Ps ; J'ai enlevé Unity Webplayer, rien n'a bougé.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2007)

megasonic a dit:


> Merci MoonWalker. Comment fais-tu pour &#234;tre aussi pointu, c'est ton job l'informatique? Sinon, je vais D&#233;sinst/R&#233;inst Quicktime apr&#232;s avoir rep&#233;r&#233; les codecs? &#231;a m'apprendra et merci pour le tuyau.
> 
> Ps ; J'ai enlev&#233; Unity Webplayer, rien n'a boug&#233;.


Ben l&#224;, je s&#234;che...  

As-tu essay&#233; avec un autre navigateur ? Camino par exemple...

Attention, ne touche pas aux plug-ins. Si tu retires le Quicktime720.pkg de /Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts et les fichiers dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences comme je te l'ai indiqu&#233; dans le post n&#176;22, cela suffira.

Nota : pour le AppleIntermediateCodec.component, cela s'installe chez moi avec iMovie 6 HD (j'ai retrouv&#233; sa trace sur mon DVD d'installation).


----------



## megasonic (21 Août 2007)

Merdoum: j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé Quicktime 7.2 mais le miracle n'a pas eu lieu. Je me tourne maintenant vers l'appli WMP 9 pour mac. Peux tu me dire comment la désinstaller. J'ai lu dans des forums qu'il était très dur de le faire car elle "s'imbriquait" dans le système. Peut-être cela expliquerait pourquoi les plug-ins Flip4Mac se retrouvent systématiquement plaçés dans le dossier Disabled Plug-Ins.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2007)

WMP vient ... de on sait qui
Sp&#233;cialiste des applis &#224; d&#233;sinstall casse-bonbons
En particulier &#224; cause de fichiers verrouil&#233;s en cascades ou " soit disant actifs)

Quand on arrive &#224; les mettre &#224; la corbeille et que le mac refuse de les virer , en g&#233;neral Onyx lui , y arrive


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Août 2007)

Désolé, je n'ai pas WMP 9 (je suis sur Intel).

Je présume qu'en faisant la chasse avec Spotlight et en fouillant dans les Bibliothèques on doit pouvoir en venir à bout.

A moins qu'il n'y ait un "désinstalleur" sur le site de M$... 

Edit : Pascalformac connaît cette chose mieux que moi.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2007)

Franchement , je l'avais d&#233;sinstall&#233; ( sur une autre machine) mais il y a longtemps`

Sur celle ci je viens de voir que je l'ai toujours
( je m'en sers jamais )


----------



## megasonic (23 Août 2007)

Ca fait "bader", toujours pas trouvé le hic!! tout fonctionne sur Youtube ou Myspace, mais pas de MC5 sur l'INA. Kick out the jam ! Au fait, comment reconnaitre le format sur une page Web (Quicktime a un logo au début de la séquence).


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

selon les navigateurs et OS  tu as  acc&#232;s &#224;
- code source page ( shiira et autres)
-activit&#233; ( safari)
etc
ca montre ce qu'il y a sur la page mais vu  par &#233;l&#233;ments 

 permet d'avoir une id&#233;e du fichier (jpg , javascript  flash , windaub , QT pur etc)


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2007)

Si c'est le MC5 que tu souhaites regarder, &#233;mission POP 2 du 13 janvier 1973, l'extrait gratuit ne propose "que" David Bowie (Jean Genie) et quelques vues de Paris...

Pour le MC5, il faut passer par la location ou l'achat en ligne de l'&#233;mission enti&#232;re.

Extrait des conditions de vente :



> 3.2 - Caract&#233;ristiques de l&#8217;offre
> Les documents audiovisuels et sonores sont disponibles sur le Site sous deux formes :
> 
> la location de documents ou d'extraits de documents, par t&#233;l&#233;chargement, pour un nombre illimit&#233; de visionnages pendant une dur&#233;e de 48 (quarante-huit) heures &#224; compter du moment de la validation de la commande,
> ...



Pour en savoir un peu plus.

Pour la vid&#233;o d'exemple, c'est sans doute du MPEG-4 AAC encapsul&#233; mp4 tout ce qu'il y a de plus courant. On ne peut la t&#233;l&#233;charger que ce soit en utilisant Firefox ou Safari (c'est possible pour d'autres exemples mais pas celui-l&#224.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

Ah j'avais pas percut&#233; &#224; la premiere lecture on parle musique ( et du fameux "mozeurf"..)  
Si tu es branch&#233;e  _musique en images_  ( emissions , clips , copitones)  l'INA peut contenir "quelques perles" ( rarement le cas) et beaucoup de retrouvables... ailleurs ( et l&#224; souvent gratuitement, sites de fans, h&#233;bergements plus ou moins ouvertement visibles)

tiens je te file un moteur de recherche 100&#37; video, ca peut aider
( c'est une sorte de google retaill&#233;, c'est pas le seul)
http://vdoogle.com/


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. T'as rien &#224; *foutre* dans Syst&#232;me/Biblioth&#232;que ou ne viens pas demander de l'aide ici (on n'est pas S.O.S kamikaze)



non rien


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2007)

Edit : je me fatigue moi-même... :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est tout ce que t'as &#224; dire et &#224; faire en ce moment ?
> 
> Ce flood &#224; vocation pseudo-moralisante est p&#233;nible &#224; la longue...



s&#251;rement.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2007)

Edit : Bonne soirée (ou bonne journée) à tous sur MacGénération.


----------



## megasonic (23 Août 2007)

Bad trip les gars, bien qu'il y ait problème, il reste mineur. Heureusement, Myspace, Youtube et d'autres fonctionnent. Merci pour Google vidéo (toujours bon à prendre).
Merci pour le plan code source. 
Je vois que tout le monde connait le Five (donc, pipeau de l'Ina).
Pourquoi mais pourquoi je le voyait avant ?

Ps: je vais virer (ranger) tous les codecs sauf Perian; on verra bien.


----------



## megasonic (28 Août 2007)

Je viens juste de m'apercevoir des messages privés. Encore merci pour tout. Quant à Quicktime Pro, j'ai acheté la clef il y a déjà quelques mois. Pour mes problèmes, je cherche toujours. Dans tous les cas merci pour vos aides.


----------



## filalakena (29 Août 2007)

bonjour
j'ai le même problème de lecture des vidéo QT sur safari2 (j'ai désinstallé safari 3 car trop de problèmes e en anglais)
j'ai le son mais pas la vidéo

voila les plug in internet tels que affichés par safari 2 (modules installés)

DivX Content Upload Plug-In
DivX Content Upload Plug-In: Uploads DivX video in your browser!  du fichier ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-divxcontentupload		
Shockwave for Director
Macromedia Shockwave for Director Netscape plug-in, version 10.1.1  du fichier NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-director	Shockwave Movie	dcr,dir,dxr
Quartz Composer Plug-In
Web Kit plug-in that renders Quartz Composer compositions.  du fichier Quartz Composer.webplugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-quartzcomposer	Quartz Composer Composition	qtz
Authorware Web Player
Macromedia Authorware Web Player Netscape plug-in, version 7.0 F1  du fichier AuthorwareWebPlayer.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-authorware-map	Authorware	aam,aas
DivX Browser Plug-In
DivX Browser Plug-In: Plays DivX video in your browser!  du fichier DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
video/divx	DivX Video File	divx,div
QuickTime Plug-in 7.2
Ce module vous permet de visualiser le contenu multimédia de nombreux sites web. Pour plus dinformations, consultez le site QuickTime.  du fichier QuickTime Plugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
image/x-targa	Image TGA	targa,tga
application/x-ogg	Ogg Multimedia Bitstream	ogg
audio/x-speex	Ogg Speex audio	spx
image/x-tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
image/tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-png	Image PNG	png
audio/x-mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/vnd.qcelp	Audio QUALCOMM PureVoice	qcp,qcp
image/x-sgi	Image SGI	sgi,rgb
audio/x-gsm	Audio GSM	gsm
audio/aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
audio/x-mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/avi	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/png	Image PNG	png
image/x-bmp	Image BMP	bmp,dib
video/x-mpeg	MPEG media file	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/mid	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
image/pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
video/quicktime	Séquence QuickTime	mov,qt,mqv
application/sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/x-midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/speex	Ogg Speex audio	spx
audio/midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
video/sd-video	SD video	sdv
video/x-m4v	Vidéo (protégée)	m4v
video/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
image/x-jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/x-aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
image/jpeg2000	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
application/x-mpeg	Média AMC	amc
image/x-macpaint	Image MacPaint	pntg,pnt,mac
application/x-annodex	Annodex Media	anx
video/flc	AutoDesk Animator (FLC)	flc,fli,cel
image/x-quicktime	Image QuickTime	qtif,qti
image/jp2	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
audio/x-mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/amr	Audio AMR	amr
video/mpeg	MPEG media file	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
image/jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/basic	Audio uLaw/AU	au,snd,ulw
video/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
audio/mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-m4p	Audio AAC (protégé)	m4p
audio/x-m4a	Audio AAC	m4a
application/x-rtsp	Descripteur de flux RTSP	rtsp,rts
audio/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/x-msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-m4b	Livre audio AAC	m4b
audio/x-caf	Audio CAF	caf
video/msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
application/ogg	Ogg Multimedia Bitstream	ogg
application/x-sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
Java Plug-in for Cocoa
Java Switchable Plug-in (Cocoa)  du fichier JavaPluginCocoa.bundle.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-java-jnlp-file	JNLP Applications	jnlp
application/x-java-applet	Basic Java Applets	javaapplet
Canon Online Photo Login Plug-in
Canon Inc.  du fichier CANONiMAGEGATEWAYLI.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-canon-login	application/x-canon-login	cigl
Digital Rights Management Plugin
Provides support for Digital Rights Management  du fichier DRM Plugin.bundle.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-drm	Digital Rights Management	
PDF Browser Plugin 2.1
The PDF Browser Plugin allows you to view PDF and Postscript documents within your web browser. For more information about this plugin, visit the Schubert it web site.  du fichier PDF Browser Plugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/pdf	PDF	pdf
application/postscript	Postscript	ps
QuickTime Plug-In 7.2
Ce module vous permet de visualiser le contenu multimédia de nombreux sites web. Pour plus dinformations, consultez le site QuickTime.  du fichier QuickTime Plugin.webplugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
image/x-targa	Image TGA	targa,tga
application/x-ogg	Ogg Multimedia Bitstream	ogg
audio/x-speex	Ogg Speex audio	spx
image/x-tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
image/tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-png	Image PNG	png
audio/x-mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/vnd.qcelp	Audio QUALCOMM PureVoice	qcp,qcp
image/x-sgi	Image SGI	sgi,rgb
audio/x-gsm	Audio GSM	gsm
audio/aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
audio/x-mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/avi	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/png	Image PNG	png
image/x-bmp	Image BMP	bmp,dib
video/x-mpeg	MPEG media file	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/mid	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
image/pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
video/quicktime	Séquence QuickTime	mov,qt,mqv
application/sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/x-midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/speex	Ogg Speex audio	spx
audio/midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
video/sd-video	SD video	sdv
video/x-m4v	Vidéo (protégée)	m4v
video/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
image/x-jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/x-aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
image/jpeg2000	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
application/x-mpeg	Média AMC	amc
image/x-macpaint	Image MacPaint	pntg,pnt,mac
application/x-annodex	Annodex Media	anx
video/flc	AutoDesk Animator (FLC)	flc,fli,cel
image/x-quicktime	Image QuickTime	qtif,qti
image/jp2	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4
audio/x-mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/amr	Audio AMR	amr
video/mpeg	MPEG media file	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/3gpp2	3GPP2 media	3g2,3gp2
image/jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/basic	Audio uLaw/AU	au,snd,ulw
video/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
audio/mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,m2a,mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-m4p	Audio AAC (protégé)	m4p
audio/x-m4a	Audio AAC	m4a
application/x-rtsp	Descripteur de flux RTSP	rtsp,rts
audio/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/x-msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-m4b	Livre audio AAC	m4b
audio/x-caf	Audio CAF	caf
video/msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
application/ogg	Ogg Multimedia Bitstream	ogg
application/x-sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
PangeaVR
Description of the test plug-in  du fichier PangeaVR.bundle.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/pangeavr	Description of the test MIME type	
iPhotoPhotocast
iPhoto6  du fichier iPhotoPhotocast.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/photo	iPhoto 600	
Verified Download Plugin
Verified Download Plugin  du fichier VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
Shockwave Flash
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r47  du fichier Flash Player.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-shockwave-flash	Shockwave Flash	swf
application/futuresplash	FutureSplash Player	spl
Adobe Acrobat and Reader Plug-in
Adobe Acrobat and Reader Plug-in for Web Browsers, Version 7.0.9  du fichier AdobePDFViewer.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/pdf	Acrobat Portable Document Format	pdf
application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml	XML Data Package	xdp
application/vnd.fdf	Acrobat Forms Data Format	fdf
application/vnd.adobe.xfdf	Acrobat Forms Data Format in XML	xfdf
application/vnd.adobe.xfd+xml	FormFlow99 Data File	xfd
iPIX Browser Plugin
Allows viewing of iPIX images. For more information, please visit the iPIX web site.  du fichier ipxBrowserPlugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/photobubble	iPIX Image	bub
application/x-ipix	iPIX Image	ipx
Flip4Mac Windows Media Plugin 2.1.3 BETA
The Flip4Mac WMV Plugin allows you to view Windows Media content using QuickTime.  du fichier Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
video/x-ms-wm	Windows Media Video	wm
video/x-ms-asf-plugin	Windows Media Plugin	
video/x-ms-asf	Windows Media Video	asf
audio/x-ms-wax	Windows Media Playlist	wax
application/asx	Windows Media Plugin	
video/x-ms-asx	Windows Media Playlist	asx
video/x-ms-wmv	Windows Media Video	wmv
application/x-mplayer2	Windows Media Plugin	
video/x-ms-wmp	Windows Media Video	wmp
video/x-ms-wmx	Windows Media Playlist	wmx
audio/x-ms-wma	Windows Media Audio	wma
video/x-ms-wvx	Windows Media Playlist	wvx
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
RealPlayer Plugin  du fichier RealPlayer Plugin.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin	RealMedia	rm
audio/x-pn-realaudio	RealPlayer Metafile	ram
Canon Online Photo Download Plug-in
Canon Inc.  du fichier CANONiMAGEGATEWAYDL.plugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
application/x-canon-cig	application/x-canon-cig	cig
Flip4Mac Windows Media Web Plugin 2.1.3 BETA
The Flip4Mac WMV Plugin allows you to view Windows Media content using QuickTime.  du fichier Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
video/x-ms-wm	Windows Media Video	wm
video/x-ms-asf-plugin	Windows Media Plugin	
video/x-ms-asf	Windows Media Video	asf
audio/x-ms-wax	Windows Media Playlist	wax
application/asx	Windows Media Plugin	
video/x-ms-asx	Windows Media Playlist	asx
video/x-ms-wmv	Windows Media Video	wmv
application/x-mplayer2	Windows Media Plugin	
application/x-oleobject	Overrides the Windows Media Active X Control	
video/x-ms-wmp	Windows Media Video	wmp
video/x-ms-wmx	Windows Media Playlist	wmx
audio/x-ms-wma	Windows Media Audio	wma
video/x-ms-wvx	Windows Media Playlist	wvx

si quelqu'un a une idée car ça devient lassant tous ces bidules et réglages à faire je vais bientôt regretter d'être sur mac depuis plus de 4 ans

Ps je n'ai pas ce problème avec firefox


----------



## filalakena (29 Août 2007)

bonjour, je reviens sur mon post avec la liste des plug-in internet de la biblio
ce qui est plus court

ContentUploaderPlugin.plugin
DRM Plugin.bundle
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
Installer Log File
AdobePDFViewer.plugin
AuthorwareWebPlayer
npUpload.xpt
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
CANONiMAGEGATEWAYLI.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
PDF Browser Plugin.plugin
Quartz Composer.webplugin
PangeaVR.bundle
flashplayer.xpt
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
CANONiMAGEGATEWAYDL.plugin
npdivx.xpt
ipxBrowserPlugin
iPIXBrowserReadme.rtf
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin

et côté QT

AC3MovieImport.component
ZyGoVideo.component
Theora.component
SheerVideo HD Reader.component
OggImport.component
LiveType.component
on2vp3.component
Flip4Mac WMV Import.component
AppleIntermediateCodec.component
DivX Decoder.component
FCP Uncompressed 422.component
Perian.component
DivX Encoder.component
DVCPROHDCodec.component
DesktopVideoOut.component
Flip4Mac WMV Advanced.component
DVCPROHDVideoDigitizer.component
DVCPROHDMuxer.component
Flip4Mac WMV Export.component
EyeTV MPEG Support.component
CanonMJPEGAVI.component
DVCPROHDVideoOutput.component
DVCPROHDVideoOutputClock.component
DVCPROHDVideoOutputCodec.component


merci de votre aide 
Je suis sur imac intel 1ere generation
je n'ai pas vérifié si mon ibook  G3 a ce probleme


----------



## megasonic (31 Août 2007)

Bonjours à tous. Du nouveau :
J'ai essayé la Radikal méthode à savoir :




Phase 1
./Bibliothèque/Receipts/Quicktime720.pkg => corbeille
./Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.QuickTime.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/QuickTime/Preferences/com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.quicktimeplayer.plist => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/QuickTime Preferences => corbeille
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Quicktime => corbeille

Phase 2
Ré-installer QuickTime 7.2

A noter que j'ai réinstallé Quicktime 7.1.6 mais une boite de dialogue à  la fin de l'instal. m'a indiqué qu'une version ultérieure était déjà installée. 

N'y a t'il pas autre chose à virer ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2007)

Et WMP9 ? Il devient quoi l'affreu jojo ?  

Ça ne s'arrange toujours pas ?

Le problème ne vient peut-être pas de QuickTime...  
As-tu essayé avec un autre navigateur ?

Pour l'installation de 7.1.6 c'est normal, on a laissé les plug-ins en place et puis QuickTime ce n'est pas qu'un "player" c'est toute l'architecture multi-média d'OS X, cela va très profondément dans le système (d'où reboot à l'installation).

Pour revenir à QT 7.1.6 proprement, il faut ré-installer OS X.


----------



## megasonic (31 Août 2007)

Oufffff Ca décoiffe. Bon, j'attends un nouveau HD de 250 g. et je réinstalle tout. 
Merci.


----------



## megasonic (6 Septembre 2007)

Ok, à force de tatonner, j'ai fini par repairer le coupable qui m'a bien fait .... Il s'agit d'un plug-in internet :

QuickTime Plugin.webplugin

Tout est revenu dans l'ordre en le retirant. Pourquoi ?

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé? Sssht !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2007)

Salut
je relance ce sujet car je constate un curieux truc
sur imac 10.3.9 à jour et entretenu avec QT7.3.1

Sur ma session usuelle pas de souci
Mais sur d'autres sessions oui

Pour le moment je constate 
que les lectures de videos en ligne de type mpg sur les autres sessions cafouille avec certains navigateurs
Je n'ai pas encore analysé l'étendue du souci à d'autres formats

j'ai ca





et sinon ca





j'ai pensé que c'était une affaire de réglage
j'ai viré le fichier que certains ici connaissent 
com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist 
et même la plist de quicktimeplayer
ca donne rien
idem avec plist des 2 navigateurs capricieux ( safari shiira)

D'où vient cette difference?  

C'est un souci mineur puisque sur ma session usuelle tout va bien et que concernant d'autres sessions c'est visible  via 3 navigateurs
Mais j'aimerai résoudre pour quand moi ou d'autres utilisateurs sommes sur d'autres sessions sans être obligés de passer par ces autres navigateurs

un exemple court  ( celui du dessus)
http://www.gaietytheatre.ie/riverdance1.mpg

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2008)

up 2

pas résolu par maj QT 7.4 de ce matin

mystère


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Alors, un premier bilan, essais sur Mac OS X.5.1 QuickTime 7.4. session administrateur.

Safari 3.0.4 (ok)
Demeter 1.7 (ok) [je n'utilise plus Shiira sur Leopard car trop instable]
Firefox (ok)
Camino (ok)
Opera (ok)

J'ai téléchargé la video, c'est du MEPG1 multiplexé (à vérifier si d'autres video te causant ce problème sont du même format).

Je m'en vais voir sur une autre session...

(à suivre)

Coucou ! Me re-voilou.

Essais sur deuxième session non-administrateur Mac OS X.5.1 QT 7.4
ok pour les mêmes navigateurs.

Essais sur Mac OS X.4.11 QT 7.3.1 session administrateur [nota : aucun plug-in additionnel]
ok pour Safari 3.0.4 (pas d'autres navigateurs sur ce système, mais si c'est bon pour Safari c'est bon pour le reste)

Essais sur Mac OS X.4.11 QT 7.3.1 session non-administrateur
ok également avec Safari 3.0.4

Qu'en conclure ?

Que tu as un problème spécifiques Mac OS X.3.9 Webkit Safari 1.x et QuicTime 7.3.1 et ultérieur (je pense Webkit parce que Safari et Shiira sont touchés de la même façon).
Ce problème n'étant pas sur une session administrateur, il est possible qu'il ne soit que de circonstance.
[nota : tu devrais créer une nouvelle session non administrateur et voir y le comportement de Safari]

Je pense à une plist ou à un cache qui fait mal son travail.
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.quicktime.plugin.preferences.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/QuickTime Preferences
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.HIToolbox.plist [une idée ou plutôt une intuition]
~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Safari
~/Bibliothèque/Cache/QuickTime

Regarder aussi si rien ne traîne dans ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins

Vérifier les droits de /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins

Regarder dans Safari>Barre de menu>Aide>Modules installés la liste des plug-in présents (comparer admi et non-admi)

Sinon, tu vires les navigateurs et tu réinstalles.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai téléchargé la video, c'est du MEPG1 multiplexé (à vérifier si d'autres video te causant ce problème sont du même format).


Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur les  formats détaillés
De mémoire ca  faisait ca sur tous les QT , et je reprécise pas sur ma session , que sur des sessions autres .
(_ codaique attitudioude_  tu penses?)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur les  formats détaillés
> De mémoire ca  faisait ca sur tous les QT , et je reprécise pas sur ma session , que sur des sessions autres .
> (_ codaique attitudioude_  tu penses?)


Je ne sais pas. Je pencherais pour pleuguine attitioude.

Je pense que quelque chose empêche Webkit de faire correctement son travail sur ces sessions et pas sur la session administrateur. Quoi ? Là est la question. Un lien semble manquer quelque part... :mouais: 

Il faudrait que tu jettes un oeil sur la console. Il y a sûrement un message au moment où tu charges la video.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2008)

bonne idée ( voire bonne ID  , 501 , _ooooh môvé)_)

le truc ( très bête) c'est que je manque de videos differentes  à tester 
car le probleme fut detecté fin decembre , et pas par moi car moi y en a pas avoir de soucailles , et les historiques de navigateurs  ne sont plus avec ces url 

donc si t'as une ou 2 videos ( QT) de formats differents ....


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour des échantillons, t'as ça : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75424-fr

Pour des video en lignes, c'est plus délicat, surtout avec le développement du Flash.

Y'a toujours les sites de Q(T), c'est plein de formats exotiques. :rateau: Mais pas du meilleur goût... :mouais: 

Sinon essayes les videos de Mamacass. Si ça ne passe pas là, c'est vraiment un problème de gestion des plug-ins et non pas du format.

Tu peux aussi aller voir les video de la série Get A Mac chez Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2008)

merci 
je ferai ca  à un moment tranquille quand personne n'aura besoin d'aucune session
(genre  le dimanche matin tôt)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

moonwalker on va avoir du boulot
Macfixit ( pour changer)
un commentateur sur un fil es souci QT pointe que 7.4 semble vazouiller sur Mac ET PC


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> moonwalker on va avoir du boulot
> Macfixit ( pour changer)
> un commentateur sur un fil es souci QT pointe que 7.4 semble vazouiller sur Mac ET PC



Bof... Rien de bien transcendant.

Je n'ai pas de problème particulier avec QuickTime 7.4 iTunes 7.6 et DivX 6.7.1.

Tout ça c'est du F.U.D. typique de MacFixit. T'as un problème ? Viens donc nous en parler qu'on fasse notre beurre avec. Les conseils sont parfois loin d'être judicieux, et souvent à l'emporte pièce. Ils font un peu trop d'un cas une généralité. :mouais: 

Enfin, on va bien voir.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

oh je suis d'accord 
mais ...par experience et sauf changement radical  ( pour l'instant j'ai pas vu de gros changements  dans QT 7.4 c'est une simple correction pas une évolution ), les soucis réccurents vont réapparaitre


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh je suis d'accord
> mais ...par experience et sauf changement radical  ( pour l'instant j'ai pas vu de gros changements  dans QT 7.4 c'est une simple correction pas une évolution ), les soucis réccurents vont réapparaitre


Y'a ça :







Mais je ne sais pas encore ce à quoi ça sert. L'aide n'a pas été mise à jour (elle parle toujours du Flash).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

Ah vi
( enfin chez moi c'est sans la bouche à Pacman vieillissant)
ils s'occupent des héritages et successions maintenant chez Apple?

(je sors)


----------

